# Question about different styles of fursuits



## Erinpuppy (May 21, 2017)

I don't have a fursona but I love costumes and I can appreciate a well made fursuit

But personally I'm not big on the typical fursuit look which is a mascot suit style 

so I wanted to know if there was a term or something for a fur costumes that is more _make-up artist style_ vs the typical_ mascot suit style
_
I really love costumes and always thought it would be cool to do an anthropomorphic costume.
Are there furries who prefer a more make up artist + prosthetics style?


----------



## Aspen_ (May 23, 2017)

Well as far as I know, there are realistic, semi-realistic, and cartoony suits. Obviously, realistic suits are going to be much more detailed and probably go along the lines of the make-up artist style. Cartoony suits are probably self explanatory: they are not as detailed as realistic suits, and they look much more like a mascot you'd see at a football game.

Hope I helped, thanks!


----------



## Andromedahl (May 23, 2017)

Idk what it's called but if you're looking for prosthetics, this is indeed a thing. Northfur FX, latex prosthetic faces

If you're looking for a term for just a realistic fursuit head where you can use your own eyes instead of having a mesh or something, magpiebones makes some good shit. I think that'd just be a "Realistic fursuit"


Spoiler: Pictured: Good shit.


----------



## Erinpuppy (May 24, 2017)

thanks guys
i looked at the links and did some image searching
im learning

i guess what im particular about in my idea of a fur costume is the bulkiness of padding ruins the anatomical blending for me, so i like thinner suits without padding and the fur shouldn't be such a long pile on the face and paws of a short haired animal like my chihuahuas, and some of those photos of prosthetic are totally creepy looking >o< ha ha
the lion head is vry beautiful.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 24, 2017)

Erinpuppy said:


> i guess what im particular about in my idea of a fur costume is the bulkiness of padding ruins the anatomical blending for me, so i like thinner suits without padding and the fur shouldn't be such a long pile on the face and paws of a short haired animal like my chihuahuas, and some of those photos of prosthetic are totally creepy looking >o< ha ha
> the lion head is vry beautiful.


You'd actually be surprised how compact you can make a head and how short of a pile you can buy or shave a longpile down too; Also, it's totally possible to make a fairly form fitting plantigrade(no leg padding) bodysuit, just kinda tricky and probably better off to do yourself if you have the knowhow. Makes it easier so you can just try it on yourself and adjust on the fly instead of having to fumble around with someone like, across the damn country or beyond, y'kno?


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 6, 2017)

Erinpuppy said:


> thanks guys
> i looked at the links and did some image searching
> im learning
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that fursuits fall under the same 'fantasy versus reality' phenomena as any other art. That being the fact that when the brain registers something that's a human/real yet totally abnormal in realistic traits, it lends a sense of unease. Yet when it senses something unrealistic, like a cartoon character, and is supposed to try to pair that with 'real' then it can, at worst, lend to a far lesser sense of awkwardness...usually just being funny. Much akin to a toy soldier versus a ninja in your front room threatening to cut your tail off. The unrealistic is easier for the brain to put aside as fun or funny, and is also somewhat easier to accomplish (since you can just build over the human form rather than trying so hard to alter it), so a lot of people prefer it. Not to offend anyone if they feel differently about their attempts (I'm not here to bash!).

In other words - nothing is going to really be perfect. So you just have to find a nice blend that's comfortable and fitting for your tastes! I only say this due to your response about the prosthetics being creepy.


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jun 8, 2017)

Magpieb0nes has been around a long time and makes very facially form fitting masks. Her style is "use your own eyes", which is not a favorite of mine but her overly design style is aesthetically pleasing.

You can find her gallery on Deviantart.


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 19, 2017)

Like japanese fursuits?







Userpage of tashiroyu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net has guides


----------

